# Massey Harris 22 charge failure



## stillplayswithtractors (Jul 11, 2021)

Have a 49 MH 22 and discovered the generator is not charging. I checked several videos and when I connect tractor ground to gen ground (F?) and power to Gen side (A?) the motor does not spin. I put a second ground to case and no change. I cannot find any rebuild kits for an Auto lite 4804B 5 Gen, so I took it apart and cleaned the brush connections and verified no wires were broken. When I put it back together, I connected a 1/2 drive impact to the pulley nut and got about .5 volts out of it so I was feeling hopeful. I put it back on the tractor, polarized the Gen side, and the battery reads the same whether the tractor is on or off, regardless of the RPMs. It i measure across the cut out switch. I am getting almost 8 volts. Still cannot get the generator to rotate when I power the generator, even with the cut out disconnected.
I guess the generator is shot, but confused by the +1.5 jump across the cutout and no where else. Its becoming a requirement to charge the battery to start the tractor.
Casting a net hoping someone knows what is going on, where to get a replacement gen (searched and searched) or get a rebuild kit for it, though the brushes did not look terrible. 
The gen number seems to be obsolete, and I assume to change the gen, I need a new cutout or voltage Reg as well.
Fingers crossed. Grateful for any leads


----------

